# Chess



## TemurAmir (Jul 3, 2009)

*This thread has been merged. Please see Post 7 for the beginning of this new thread.*
-PJK



Johannes91 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > A golfer can recall with much detail the conditions of a certain shot on a certain hole in a certain tournament, while a cuber can barely remember what OLL he had on his last solve.
> ...



I play chess...


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I played chess for 1 year xD (well, just some school chess... I had not lost a single game at the "lessons", so a day some other students had arranged a game between me and another student (who had played chess whole his life in a real chess club xD), first set he won, then I asked if we could undo 5 moves, then I won... and the second set I won... well that's was enough to get honored as school champion ^^)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> *Chess players can recall whole games* even after a long time they were played, too. I don't think the difference is surprising; in speedcubing, the moves aren't that important, you just need to do them quickly, which is the exact opposite of longer-than-blitz chess and FMC. I remember many of my FMC solves quite well.



Oh yeah. Especially blind chess games...
It's somewhat startling to remember like a 25 move sequence played two weeks ago.


----------



## byu (Jul 4, 2009)

I've always been terrible at blind chess. I think I remembered:

e4 e5 Nf3 Nc6 Bc4 Bc5 then I lost control of the game and couldn't remember.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

byu said:


> *e4 e5* Nf3 Nc6 Bc4 Bc5 then I lost control of the game and couldn't remember.



Nooooooo!


----------



## byu (Jul 4, 2009)

What, would you play e6?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 4, 2009)

Could a mod move the chess posts from this thread (50, 53, 56-59) here? It's an interesting thread and I didn't mean to hijack it.

We seem to have many chess players on this forum. Feel free to post anything chess-related in this topic.

I played and practised very actively around 2002-2005, not so much these days. My ELO is 1921, but it's based on only 15 games and 11 of them are from 2005, so it doesn't tell much about my current level, but is probably quite close.

I like gambits (especially King's Gambit as white) and am much stronger tactically than strategically. I've made several chess compositions, I'll post if I can find them.


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember discussing this topic with some cubers awhile back. I know Erik plays (or at least used to, I'm not sure if he still does) and is good. I used to play a lot in high school, but haven't played much since.

I have never competed officially, but one of my goals is to eventually compete officially.

I also like playing the gambits. I have about 2 years worth of "Chess Life" subscriptions that I still want to go through and play out some of their setups. Who knows when I will get around to that. I also have about 5 books with remakes of many tournament games.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 4, 2009)

I play, but I've never competed either and I'm not all that great. A lot of cubers are chess players. They're similar hobbies.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

byu said:


> What, would you play e6?



Nope, G3 to play the modern defense. Hypermodernism FTW!


----------



## panyan (Jul 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > A golfer can recall with much detail the conditions of a certain shot on a certain hole in a certain tournament, while a cuber can barely remember what OLL he had on his last solve.
> ...



thats intersting becuase i have a handicap of 23 at golf (i suck!), and i played at a regional level at chess!

i would agree, with chess and golf, i can remember alot about the games, where as cubing i cannot. I think this is becuae chess and glof are much slower than trying to go for the fastest time in cubing


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jul 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > *e4 e5* Nf3 Nc6 Bc4 Bc5 then I lost control of the game and couldn't remember.
> ...



I like playing Giuoco Piano as white I also used to play chess a bit, yet haven't in a while. I would guess my ELO rating would be from 1600-1700, in my prime, so I was never very good, and I've never been to a competition, but I'd like to someday.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 4, 2009)

Also, seems to be almost all muscle memory and reflexes in a sense. You see something, you apply an algorithm. Someone here compared cubers to mindless zombies, haha. In chess, it requires much more conscious thinking and what not.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> You see something, you apply an algorithm. Someone here compared cubers to mindless zombies



I use intuitive F2L or Roux.


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 4, 2009)

I play on www.playtheimmortalgame.com or redhotpawn.com (Both are the same site actually, just redirected to help against proxy servers at the workplace lol)

There is a live feature, but it's basically turn based. 

I'm Enigmahack on there - Look me up


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 4, 2009)

Openings:

As black, to e5, I play c5 into Sicilian Najdorf. If white plays d4, I would play Nimzo Indian. As white, I play Queen's Gambit. I can remember the opening and part of the middle game if I won. If I lost, then... 

Note: I always notate my games in tournaments.


----------

